# Maine has a new Medical Marijuana pilot program



## Frank Weed (Oct 13, 2005)

Maine has a new Pilot Program for Medical Marijuana Patients and Caregivers!


Maine passed its version of the Medical Marijuana Act back in 1999. It was obviously fashioned after Californias Proposition 215. The similarities end there. 

Over the past five years California activists have started a score of pilot programs all meant to test, strengthen, and evolve the laws governing Medical Marijuana. While back here in Maine there has been a loud sucking sound as the groups who pushed the Medical Marijuana Act in 1999 like Mainers for Medical Rights apparently left our state.

Its great to see a pilot program finally started here in Maine. The group Maine Compassionate Cannabis Coalition

http://frankweed.freespaces.com/

 has just been founded and is hoping to help Maine Patients and Caregivers with there Medical Marijuana needs. 

Check out there forums for Maine Medical Marijuana news and events as they occur! Join there membership to show your support!

http://www.phpbbplanet.com/forum/mccc.html

Its a pilot program, its all new, and its evolving as we speak. So give them all the support you can. Its all about the Medical Patients!

-Frank Weed
http://frankweed.blogspot.com/


----------



## FloydBanks (Mar 11, 2007)

what ever became of this?


----------

